# Honda 125 scooter on rear carrier - any issues entering France?



## Moped (Jul 12, 2022)

We carry a scooter on a rear mounted carrier for personal use whilst touring. No problems when entering Spain earlier this year.

We are now heading for France.

We have read stories of French customs charging import duties on motorbikes that are in carriage when entering France.

But we have also read stories of no issues and being waved through French customs.

For clarity, please could those with a motorbike in carriage when entering France directly from the U.K.  share their experience?


----------



## Moped (Jul 17, 2022)

An update:- waved through French customs no checks nothing. Could have had a fridge full of the best of British dairy and meat products but as it was shopped at Auchen before continuing onwards. Those with scooters or light motorbikes rear mounted on carriers registered with number plates for personal use need not worry.

Can‘t speak for those with trailers carrying larger bikes so maybe somebody else who trailers a motorbike into France could provide an update for those with this type of outfit.


----------



## barryd (Jul 17, 2022)

I believe there was a thread about this a while back. I think the outcome as you say is you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 19, 2022)

Just done Harwich to Hoek and back again, just like it used to be.  No problems.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 19, 2022)

Where are the custom posts between France and Spain?


----------



## Moped (Jul 20, 2022)

shortcircuit said:


> Where are the custom posts between France and Spain?


From the UK the posts are at the Spanish ferry terminals and the French ferry terminals with the respective countries potentially treating inbound travellers differently. The French can be guided by the mood of Macron towards the British.

Unless health considerations change the mood, customs posts between France and Spain are non existant in practice.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 20, 2022)

That's not an answer to my question.  Where between France and Spain?


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 20, 2022)

See Below


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 20, 2022)

Does that mean I should have come home with a shed load of booze as not going to being stopped?


----------



## barryd (Jul 20, 2022)

shortcircuit said:


> Does that mean I should have come home with a shed load of booze as not going to being stopped?


I suppose its like casting your mind back to before we could bring as much as you want back into the UK while we were in the EU and whether your prepared to risk loosing it all and a fine if they do decide to search you.


----------



## Moped (Jul 21, 2022)

shortcircuit said:


> That's not an answer to my question.  Where between France and Spain?


If you plan for crossing France Spain border you do not have any border formalities and custom control but having an identification document is always recommended. This is because the French police can carry out random vehicle and customs checks at any time anywhere in France, and the chances of being pulled over increase the nearer you are to a French port, such as La Rochelle or Bordeaux, for example. 

This link provides more guidance as to what the police might look for:- https://www.douane.gouv.fr/sites/de...s/Trouble-free-travel-with-french-customs.pdf


----------

